# This is why php is not falling further ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

BSP to match Fed move, slates 75-bps rate hike


The Bangko Sentral ng Pilipinas is raising key policy rates by a huge 75 basis points (bps), matching the aggressive hike delivered by the US Federal Reserve, as a preemptive move to prevent the peso from depreciating further before the scheduled rate-setting meeting of the BSP two weeks from now.




www.philstar.com


----------

